# What is the best yeast for Strawberry wine?



## TommBomb

hey guys, first time strawberry wine maker.. was curious what yeast you guys were using with success.

Thanks!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Lalvin EC-1118 will work very well.


----------



## jamesngalveston

are Red Star Premier Cuvee,


----------



## pwrose

Think I mentioned what I used in the PM but if I forgot to mention it I use the red star pasteur red.


----------



## Sammyk

Lavlin 71B exclusively for fruit wines.


----------



## Norske

You ask 10 different wine makers, you will probably get 11 different answers. With that said, we like 71B for strawberries.


----------



## Pumpkinman

71B-1122 for fruit wines as well


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

K1-V1116, Lalvin says for grapes and fresh fruit.


----------



## novalou

Sammyk said:


> Lavlin 71B exclusively for fruit wines.



I'm buying strawberry wine today. 71B for me!


----------



## Sammyk

Today was the last day for fresh strawberries from NC at the farmers market, 2 more gallons will hit the freezer tonight. Have to count how many strawberries I have in the freezer now because I forgot how many weeks I bought 2 gallons. I plan to blend some strawberry with peach so I will wait for Red Haven peaches next month and start them both at the same time.


----------



## ShawnDTurner

D47 all the way. Excellent for fruit wines.


----------



## jamesngalveston

SammyK, I bet that would be killer...strawberry and peach. I cant get a decent peach flavor yet, but blending with the strawberries, sounds real good.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Norske said:


> You ask 10 different wine makers, you will probably get 11 different answers. With that said, we like 71B for strawberries.



Yup, and thats what we have...LOL


----------

